# Ultrastinger Upgrades?



## Daekar (Nov 6, 2007)

One of my buddies uses an Ultrastinger during his patrol duties - he likes the size of the light but wishes it had a bit more output. More runtime would be nice too, but he's pretty happy with the 60 minutes because he charges it every day and doesn't need it for longer periods at a time. I was thinking two possible upgrades:

1) Replace the stock SubC stick with better cells. I believe the stock cells are NiCad, so some 4000mAh or 4500mAh NiMH would be a nice upgrade. The only thing is, I'm afraid the charger will fry them because it discusses a "maintenence charge" in the *.pdf on the Streamlight website. Has anybody modded the AC charger or just ripped out the guts and replaced them...?

2) If the battery-upgrade worked, we'd want to increase output. I'm looking for a drop-in bulb solution that will work with the same reflector and voltage but draws somewhere in the neighborhood of 50%-80% more current @ 6V than the stock Ultrastinger bulb. Problem is, I can't find a replacement bulb on the SL website, so I don't even know what kind it is...


----------



## lebox97 (Nov 6, 2007)

2 yrs ago I asked same question:

here

UCL info here

as you mentioned - better cell pack and lamps are available - but you'll need to replace the plastic lens as well (not very easily) as it will deform pretty quickly from the increased heat...

also, I found my hotwire modded light had switched on several months ago w/o my knowledge and burned up the switch - I just ordered a replacement last night! :twothumbs


----------



## Daekar (Nov 6, 2007)

Doh! Foiled by the search function. :candle:

Thanks for the info! I didn't notice any mention of modding the battery charger anywhere... does it seem not to make a difference? Now to see if I can find a US on the cheap... :twothumbs


----------



## MikeLip (Nov 6, 2007)

I don't think swapping the NiCads for the same number of NiMH cells would do much beyond popping the bulb. Don't they have a higher terminal voltage? NiCads are, what 1.2V?

I'd like to upgrade my Ultrastinger too, so I'll be following this one!



Daekar said:


> One of my buddies uses an Ultrastinger during his patrol duties - he likes the size of the light but wishes it had a bit more output. More runtime would be nice too, but he's pretty happy with the 60 minutes because he charges it every day and doesn't need it for longer periods at a time. I was thinking two possible upgrades:
> 
> 1) Replace the stock SubC stick with better cells. I believe the stock cells are NiCad, so some 4000mAh or 4500mAh NiMH would be a nice upgrade. The only thing is, I'm afraid the charger will fry them because it discusses a "maintenence charge" in the *.pdf on the Streamlight website. Has anybody modded the AC charger or just ripped out the guts and replaced them...?
> 
> 2) If the battery-upgrade worked, we'd want to increase output. I'm looking for a drop-in bulb solution that will work with the same reflector and voltage but draws somewhere in the neighborhood of 50%-80% more current @ 6V than the stock Ultrastinger bulb. Problem is, I can't find a replacement bulb on the SL website, so I don't even know what kind it is...


----------



## Patriot (Nov 7, 2007)

Also that 55mm UCL is out of stock so you'll have to wait or go for the 55mm Borofloat which is less transmissive than the UCL, but still better that the stock poly.


Ahh, wait..... Nevermind the Borofloat is too big at 55mm. The 55mm UCL is actually just slightly under 54mm in size. It looks like the 55mm UCL shock isolated is your only choice afterall. Sorry


----------



## Daekar (Nov 7, 2007)

MikeLip said:


> I don't think swapping the NiCads for the same number of NiMH cells would do much beyond popping the bulb. Don't they have a higher terminal voltage? NiCads are, what 1.2V?
> 
> I'd like to upgrade my Ultrastinger too, so I'll be following this one!



NiMH and NiCad are both 1.2V per cell, Alkies are 1.5V, Engerizer lithiums I've seen listed as 1.7V, CR123a and similar cells are 3.0V, and Li-ion is 3.6V.

The only problem with a straight swap of battery-stick is that the NiMH might get fried by the trickle-charge intended to keep NiCads topped up. Fully-charged NiCads can usually shrug off over-voltage without damage while a NiMH will suffer fairly badly over time. If I do this mod, I'll buy a small NiMH charger and hook it up to the leads on the cradle in place the original charger - it might not be as pretty, but it won't fry the battery stick.

Too bad about the UCL - I guess we'll have to wait until it's in stock again before bulb-changes. The battery and charger change should keep me occupied for a little while if I decide to do it....


----------



## this_is_nascar (Nov 7, 2007)

Daekar said:


> One of my buddies uses an Ultrastinger during his patrol duties - he likes the size of the light but wishes it had a bit more output. More runtime would be nice too, but he's pretty happy with the 60 minutes because he charges it every day and doesn't need it for longer periods at a time. I was thinking two possible upgrades:
> 
> 1) Replace the stock SubC stick with better cells. I believe the stock cells are NiCad, so some 4000mAh or 4500mAh NiMH would be a nice upgrade. The only thing is, I'm afraid the charger will fry them because it discusses a "maintenence charge" in the *.pdf on the Streamlight website. Has anybody modded the AC charger or just ripped out the guts and replaced them...?
> 
> 2) If the battery-upgrade worked, we'd want to increase output. I'm looking for a drop-in bulb solution that will work with the same reflector and voltage but draws somewhere in the neighborhood of 50%-80% more current @ 6V than the stock Ultrastinger bulb. Problem is, I can't find a replacement bulb on the SL website, so I don't even know what kind it is...



I have an Ultra Stinger as well. Let's try to get fivemega to do another run of his 3xPila 168A batter tube adapters. I forget which bulb was recommended in this configuration.


----------



## Ivanhoe (Nov 9, 2007)

in my Fivemega 2X18650 I am using a WA 1274.
I have some notes which remind me to use a WA 1331 for 3x18650.

I was going to get some new 18650's from AW, but haven't gotten around to doing it. I have only used the 2x18650 combo.

Rod


----------



## Daekar (Nov 14, 2007)

Idea: a single-cell extension for the US. With 7.2V easily accessible, serious output is only a bulb-change away, given a glass lens and metal reflector. Is the reflector metal?


----------



## powernoodle (Nov 14, 2007)

My Ultrastinger has not seen much use since I got turned on to a Magcharger with WA1160. But if I had to carry the thing around all of the time I'd go with the thinner and lighter US. The US rides in my vehicle and is pretty scratched and dinged up, but I too would like to give it new life.


----------



## lebox97 (Nov 14, 2007)

reflector is metal.

the plastic lens will work "OK" with higher output lamps if you only do momentary switching - anything longer than 15-20 seconds or so will cause the lens to dimple in middle from the heat... 
it is still usable though... until you get a glass replacement
(PS: when you rip out the old lens - don't touch/clean the inside of the reflector or you'll ruin it oo: just blow it out with air)

as I mentioned previously the stock switch seems to work "ok", unless you leave the light on from full charge and drain the battery (which I did unintentionally) - this will burn up the insides of the switch (new switch is $9.95)




Daekar said:


> Idea: a single-cell extension for the US. With 7.2V easily accessible, serious output is only a bulb-change away, given a glass lens and metal reflector. Is the reflector metal?


----------

